

Getting Things Done, in Emacs - nickb
http://www.credmp.org/index.php/2007/07/28/getting-things-done-in-emacs/

======
kmt
I've been using gnus/muse/bbdb/planner/remember and of course emacs itself for
a while now (years). It is a helpful combination of tools and extremely
flexible. Not perfect of course, unless you think that living entirely in
emacs is perfect.

------
palish
1) Install Viper and Vimpulse... :)

